# Better DIY 2-channel for the money?



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm going to be upgrading my dorm sound system because I'm tired of having crappy music at parties and buzz from my weak JBL Creature's 3" sub system.

What I've been thinking of is building my own 2.0 system for now with the possibility of becoming a 2.1 system. I plan to build my own shelf speakers using either a set of PG RSD6.5 components or Pioneer TS-D720C's and powering them with a Dayton APA150 amplifier. The Dayton puts out 75wRMS @ 4ohms on each channel. The PG's and Pioneers each handle 60wRMS/channel. The prices are looking like $170 for the APA150 and $111 for the Pioneers - OR - $87 for the PG's and $7 for terminal cups.

So total would be:
$288 for the Pioneers
$264 for the PG's
+ wood for the cabinets.

So my question to everyone is: Can I do better for <$300? Keep in mind I have the RSD's in my car right now and like them enough to buy them again so I know they'll be up to my standards in the dorm.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

How about these 2-way speakers

Dayton BR-1 6-1/2" 2-Way Monitor Kit Pair

Pick up a 2ch Onkyo receiver from www.accessories4less.com


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

id kinda like to own these

http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/indexn.cfm?project=MagnaCumLaude

but for $200 id get

http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=ATLS300


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

I remember reading these were a really good buy. High power handling, pretty sensitive, and a 7-year warranty. And you're only out 150 bucks. Then throw in a receiver ~ 100 bucks. You're all set! But in spirit of DIY I think it would be fun to build them yourself.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

UCF52 said:


> I remember reading these were a really good buy. High power handling, pretty sensitive, and a 7-year warranty. And you're only out 150 bucks. Then throw in a receiver ~ 100 bucks. You're all set! But in spirit of DIY I think it would be fun to build them yourself.


Unfortunately, those HSU's are $150 per bookshelf.  I too have heard good things about them, but $300 on my speakers themselves is too much for my budget. I've also looked into some of the setups on Zaph, but I'd need to buy separate components and crossovers, which is most often more money than I can afford. Keep in mind the receiver by itself is $170 shipped. I do have access to an Onkyo 100w/channel stereo receiver at 8 ohms through work at a discount, but it would take several weeks to arrive and I would be forced to run an 8 ohm set.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

So what kind of box should I design for the RSD's as bookshelf speakers? Should the tweet and woofer be isolated from eachother? Should I use an aero port in the box? ft^3?


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

kidwolf909 said:


> Unfortunately, those HSU's are $150 per bookshelf.  I too have heard good things about them, but $300 on my speakers themselves is too much for my budget. I've also looked into some of the setups on Zaph, but I'd need to buy separate components and crossovers, which is most often more money than I can afford. Keep in mind the receiver by itself is $170 shipped. I do have access to an Onkyo 100w/channel stereo receiver at 8 ohms through work at a discount, but it would take several weeks to arrive and I would be forced to run an 8 ohm set.


Ah, I didn't catch that, sorry. In that case I have also read some pretty good things on this kit.

EDIT - somebody already suggested this kit.



kidwolf909 said:


> So what kind of box should I design for the RSD's as bookshelf speakers? Should the tweet and woofer be isolated from eachother? Should I use an aero port in the box? ft^3?


I think Autiophile was trying to point out that you can probably do better for bookshelves than using a set made for a vehicle. But I may be getting new tweets soon, so I too would have full RSd set laying around. Would be curious to set what the seasoned fellows have to say on enclosure/port recommendations.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I would grab a cheap 5.1 Onkyo as well.

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...1-Channel-Home-Theater-Receiver-SILVER/1.html

You can always add a sub with a plate amp later and you can hook it up with a subwoofer pre out. I would say you are better of keeping you PG RSD for a back up set or sell them. I would use something tested well in HT for cheap pre made possibly.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

I know it would probably be a better result and definitely more fun to build my own set, however, I'm strictly limited to about $300 for everything. I was also considering an Onkyo receiver as well. I can get the TX8222 or TX8522 for the same price as accessories4less through work for the same price, BNIB. Only issue being that I would opt for the 8522 since it's 100w/channel, but that's $170. I would love to build a Zaph kit, but the cheapest I have been able to piece together was over $250 for the components alone 

I'm mainly looking for something with great output and decent midbass. Shortly, I'll be switching my single 10" HO in my car for a 15" HO so I'll have the 10" to use in my dorm for a full three way system. This won't be for a few more months though.

So what should I do? Does anyone know of a set I can build myself and still come in less than 300?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> How about these 2-way speakers
> 
> Dayton BR-1 6-1/2" 2-Way Monitor Kit Pair


Maybe these will go on sale again ^^^^^^


QTY PartNumber Product Price Ext. Price 
1 300-642 Dayton BR-1S Shielded 6-1/2" 2-Way Monitor Kit Pair $99.00 $99.00 
1 UPS Ground $22.89 $22.89


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

kidwolf909 said:


> Can I do better for <$300?


Start haunting your local craigslist. Here's one example of many -

Klipsch Towers + Receiver $250

"Two standing tower SP-1 Klipsch speakers with built-in amp for subwoofer. Like new condition. Movies sound great! Throwing in Technics receiver. I bought a new home entertainment system and need space. Would like to have picked up by this weekend. Buyer's pick-up. Cash only."


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

There's a ton more than slapping a couple of speakers, and a random crossover into a box and calling it a loudspeaker.

You're better off going with a pre-existing design.

Zaph has a new, very inexpensive, design he'll be posting in the next couple of days. That would be a nice candidate to build.


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

^ the Craigslist ad seems like a pretty viable alternative.

I never had anything this nice when I was in a dorm.

Listen to Minivan man, I have made that mistake a couple of times with mediocre results.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

MiniVanMan said:


> There's a ton more than slapping a couple of speakers, and a random crossover into a box and calling it a loudspeaker.
> 
> You're better off going with a pre-existing design.
> 
> Zaph has a new, very inexpensive, design he'll be posting in the next couple of days. That would be a nice candidate to build.


I really wouldn't mind doing Zaph's "Bargain MTM" setup, it's pretty nice for the price, however, I don't have the vertical space for an MTM. I'd prefer just a TM two-way that got pretty loud and clean.

I'll keep an eye on the zaph site for the new project.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

http://www.zaphaudio.com/blog.html


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

MiniVanMan said:


> http://www.zaphaudio.com/blog.html


Wow, those Vifa's are sensitive! And damn, those MCM's play up to 10khz. That is definitely getting bookmarked.

MiniVanMan: I am curious on how difficult it is to build your own passive crossover network for a two-way system. If I have never done it before and have very elementary soldering skills is it worth it to make an attempt? I remember you saying the pre-assembled PE ones are garbage, so this would be the alternative. Sorry of this is getting OT, but maybe the OP would like to know as well.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

If you can't handle the job go to a repair shop for electronics and throw the guy a few bucks


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

UCF52 said:


> Wow, those Vifa's are sensitive! And damn, those MCM's play up to 10khz. That is definitely getting bookmarked.
> 
> MiniVanMan: I am curious on how difficult it is to build your own passive crossover network for a two-way system. If I have never done it before and have very elementary soldering skills is it worth it to make an attempt? I remember you saying the pre-assembled PE ones are garbage, so this would be the alternative. Sorry of this is getting OT, but maybe the OP would like to know as well.


Don't worry about it man, I don't mind the information being thrown around at all 

I don't mind the $100 for those MCM/Vifa's, but will a 5" woofer put out nearly enough midbass to hold me over until I move my sub from my car to my dorm? And I actually just realized that I have an old Kenwood stereo receiver at home that isn't being used at all. It's rated for 75w/channel @ 8ohms, so I could use that and put all $250-300 toward speakers 

I'm starting to like that Dayton MTM set on Zaph more and more...


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-635


----------



## CheshRcat (Sep 18, 2008)

Check out humanspeakers.com -- Huw Powell builds a hell of a speaker for the price, and is very helpful with his diy kits. You can probably also build a pretty damn nice set using inexpensive drivers from partsexpress as others have suggested as well.

I think craigslist is probably your best bet, though. I've picked up some pretty nice speakers for dirt cheap -- quality older infinity towers for $50, a full Definitive Technology surround set for $150 (rich guy getting rid of his old "junk"), and a Triad Silver PowerSub for $70.


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

CheshRcat said:


> I think craigslist is probably your best bet, though.


You made some true value buys!

CL is where the deals are for 2-channel.

Many think they need multi-channel and put terrific high buck stuff out there for sale used at pennies on the dollar.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00026BQJ6/ref=nosim/panandscathed-20

Works great if with an iPod dock or anything source that uses RCA's. I use one on my computer to power a pair of bookshelves, sounds great. It has a sub preout too.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Not to worry, I've decided to go with some Seas ER18's and TBI TWEP51's powered off my Kenwood KR-950  I'm in the process of building the boxes right now. ~ .5ft^3, 2" diameter port 6" long as recommended by madisound.

I'm using all 4 channels of my receiver and using my PC as an EQ to cut where needed, should work pretty well.


----------

